# Best Places to Purchase Beans Online



## Mavis (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi guys, I have been looking on the forum and there is a vast selection of UK roasters and online subscription services, but in your opinion where would be the best place to start? Ive never bought beans online, only from local coffee shop / roaster (artisan roast), i currently live in Edinburgh.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There are tons of great roasters out there. mentioned on forum will be .

Rave, Hasbean, Londinium ,compass , extract , smoky barn ,

There are some quality Scottish roasters too though . Sure the jock contingent will mention some.

what kind of taste do you like? Fruity , chocolate it is just for espresso or other brew methods too.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

The most popular places that are always recommended and I use them both regularly are Ravecoffee and Hasbean.

Rave are great value in general a darker roast than some other but have some very good coffee blends and if you are having to dial in your MC2 then would recommend you order a kilo of either signature or fudge (if you are just drinking milky) as great value and will help you work on technique and get the grinder dialled in,

Hasbean offer a lighter roast and smaller bag sizes.

Both offer great service certainly a great place to start


----------



## Mavis (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks very much. Yeah kikapu your right i will need to dial it in. Now in response to mrboots2u i only use the beans for espresso, i definatly prefer the dark roasted beans, as of taste I'm novice when it comes to that, i like rich, intense beans, i do know I'm not a big fan of the sumatra style beans (purchased from artisan roast) find them in my opinion a tangy twist to the bean and when in a milky drink gives it an almost sour taste (in my opinion, don't hate me for this lol) I prefer just the classic / basic dark roast bean. Im currently using a brand called carraro I think its the crema version which has central american beans mixed with brazilion beans. Anyway, i will have a look at these sites, again thanks for the advice.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

I've no experience to compare, but RAVE beans have been great for me....

Quick delivery, fresh roast date and well packaged when they arrived! Couldn't ask for more really

Above all, the flavour in the bean and subsequent extraction is simply wonderful (to me at least!...)

Bri......


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Rave gave me a good impression. With my first order over last week, they have personally assigned a person to contact me via email just to check on the opinions that I might have for their beans. I won't say that they are the best, but currently, their affordable price range and friendly customer service have been encouraging enough. You could try this one though,

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14229-Pact-Coffee-Offer-250g-for-%A31

I have subscribed just to try the first few bags, but because of the price, I think I might drop the subscription order sooner or later.

And if you're into Rave, go for the Italian Job blend first. =D Most reasonable price for a kilo of beans and they are so good!!! Just simply love them at all cost.

Cheers,

Ivan


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

And one more thing, @Mavis, you could check it out here. The forum has accumulated a collection of data about delivery and price of coffee for different companies. It might be useful for you.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Subscriptions.htm


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you want to keep it north of hadrian's wall then you have Dear Green and Papercup but they're weegie!


----------



## Mavis (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Ivan and Jeebsy  I opted to go with Rave and the signature blend, so I hope they're nice. I'm definitely going to try the Italian job blend next time.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Rob_EthioBean (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey guys, I know this is an old thread but I would like to share our company details - http://www.beaniecoffee.com

We're new and hoping to share our cultural (Ethiopian) way of roasting coffee with everyone. Give us a try and see what you think

Key point - No Subscription fees!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

think you need to check the forum advertising rules before posting any links


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Rob

Get in touch if you'd like to know more about advertising on the forum

or click here for further details


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

+1 for Rave they do a 20% discount on first order code on their site and free delivery over £25. They have a wide varieties of beans and the service is very very good. Sent me a wrong kilo and I rang them about it offering to send it back told me to keep it and sent me the right one free of charge the next day. They also have random discounts sent to you via mail.

I'm currently now on Hasbean In My Mug subscription as I want to try different kinds of beans from different parts of the world. The best part is Steven the owner does video review of coffee each week and where the coffee comes from and the facts about coffee. Very informative. Again they also have a huge selection of coffees to choose from at very reasonable prices. Search for in my mug on Google.

Tried coffee from Union which are also good and a little expensive for me I think. I will definitely want to get their subscription once I have more money.

Coffee Compass also is popular on here 10% discount to forum members.

Foundry Coffee also very good forum discount too.

Plenty to choose from.









I thought I liked dark roasted and strong coffee, but now I'm down to medium to light roast with fruity coffees. I'm enjoying the experience of tasting different flavours in the freshly roasted beans. Lol.


----------

